# feisty butt



## BillieJeAn (Jul 31, 2011)

he was coming after me the entire time i was taking pictures, he's so feisty! anyways enjoy. 
oh and this is the little guy im looking to rehome, he's in a smaller tank at the moment because my large enclosure isnt filled with substrate yet, since i just built it the other day


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 31, 2011)

He just wants to give you a little GU kiss.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jul 31, 2011)

his "kisses" hurt!


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 31, 2011)

he is pretty cute for a Col. gU. I know you were in the market of getting a new one so why get rid of this sweetie?


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jul 31, 2011)

im considering keeping him, because he's so cute and amusing. but i want one that doesnt try to attack me every time i get close! something i can get out and hold and cuddle. 
he just isnt up for any kind of taming. he's more of a look but dont touch pet.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 31, 2011)

gotcha, maybe in due time you will have some luck. be persistent but not annoying in a stressful way to him and maybe he will come around. a little work can go a long way with these guys, locally Ive seen some pretty awsome Col. gUs over the years, at Underground reptiles they had one they preferred to take to the shows for kids to handle over the Argentines. I also had a friend who had a extremely large one who pretty much was identical to my Argentine as far as personality went. I really hope you the best with your Col. gUs and hope you have similar luck!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks! i hope so too 
i think part of this guys problems is he's really young and the people who had him before REALLY mistreated him. so i dont handle him a lot, but i sit by his cage and talk to him and mess around with stuff a lot. other than that i let him be


----------



## tora (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh man that last one looks right outta jurassic park! haha.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jul 31, 2011)

tora said:


> Oh man that last one looks right outta jurassic park! haha.



haha it does, he was trying to attack me the whole time i was taking pictures


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 9, 2011)

I would also take this little one if shipping wasn't my only option. My husband and I have lots of time to tame. We've worked wonders with tokays, our Columbian Tegu, and untrusting snakes. We enjoy the challenges.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 9, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> I would also take this little one if shipping wasn't my only option. My husband and I have lots of time to tame. We've worked wonders with tokays, our Columbian Tegu, and untrusting snakes. We enjoy the challenges.



I'm giving him away  Shipping is all you have to pay.


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 9, 2011)

BillieJeAn said:


> babyyitslove said:
> 
> 
> > I would also take this little one if shipping wasn't my only option. My husband and I have lots of time to tame. We've worked wonders with tokays, our Columbian Tegu, and untrusting snakes. We enjoy the challenges.
> ...



Oh, sweetie its been 104°+ for over 90 days now.... nothing can be shipped to me and arrive healthy =0(

Wellllllll my husband wants him... if you can get a shipping quote for 88310 and hold him for a little while until weather gets cooler, we'll take him in and work with him.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 9, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> BillieJeAn said:
> 
> 
> > babyyitslove said:
> ...


the weather here is perfect for shipping low 80's. but i'd be willing to hold on to him 
i got a quote and it was around $70, but thats on shipyourreptiles.com and i think usps is cheaper (what i've used in the past and theyre great) i can chack and let you know about that 


http://www.shipyourreptiles.com/shipment_rates/show_fedex_rates


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 9, 2011)

BillieJeAn said:


> babyyitslove said:
> 
> 
> > BillieJeAn said:
> ...


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 9, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> BillieJeAn said:
> 
> 
> > babyyitslove said:
> ...




i checked usps and it was the same, but it also said it could take 3-4 days for live animal shipping. so i would be more comfortable using shipyourreptiles  
okay thats great news! when do you think it will be cooler there?


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 10, 2011)

It wont cool down over here until mid-late September. We live in the middle of nowhere in a desert surrounded by mountains. Sattellite view it through google, its depressing. 

By all means if you find him a home before then, let him go. If not, we're for sure takers =0)


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 10, 2011)

okay, i should be able to hold him 
i'm in no hurry to get rid of him, i love him to death! so i'll be happy to hold him for you


----------



## tora (Aug 10, 2011)

Huh, down here in El Paso it hasn't been that hot, it's been super humid and stormy and cool. If the weather is better here you can have it shipped this way and I can drive it up, I like to take trips up to those mountains anyway. Are they opened back up?


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, el paso is where ill have to find the hub and intercept him. I don't believe there is one in las cruces. 
The mountains are open, but still fire restrictions. Only propane grills/stoves allowed. We went to Bailey Canyon the other day and the weather was phenomenal and everything was so green. We enjoy Cloudcroft.

Ill scope out the el paso weather and see how it looks a few weeks out. We need to get in gear and start building these enclosures we have planned out.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 10, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> Yeah, el paso is where ill have to find the hub and intercept him. I don't believe there is one in las cruces.
> The mountains are open, but still fire restrictions. Only propane grills/stoves allowed. We went to Bailey Canyon the other day and the weather was phenomenal and everything was so green. We enjoy Cloudcroft.
> 
> Ill scope out the el paso weather and see how it looks a few weeks out. We need to get in gear and start building these enclosures we have planned out.


when you know for sure when you can take him just message me with the details and stuff


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 10, 2011)

BillieJeAn said:


> babyyitslove said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, el paso is where ill have to find the hub and intercept him. I don't believe there is one in las cruces.
> ...


Will do hun!


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 10, 2011)

It would have to be priority through usps, I think its priority... There should be an option for overnight. That last picture is funny


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 10, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> It would have to be priority through usps, I think its priority... There should be an option for overnight. That last picture is funny



i called and they said it would take a couple days no matter what type i used. and they gave me a quote and it was the same as shipyourreptiles  
i <3 the last picture


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 10, 2011)

Ill call around in el paso Texas and see if I can find a hub to pick him up at. I don't want him on a hot ass truck for over an hour to get here.


----------



## tora (Aug 10, 2011)

If you need any help let me know.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 10, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> Ill call around in el paso Texas and see if I can find a hub to pick him up at. I don't want him on a hot ass truck for over an hour to get here.


okay, just let me know!


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 10, 2011)

tora said:


> If you need any help let me know.



I surely will! Thanks so much.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 10, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> tora said:
> 
> 
> > If you need any help let me know.
> ...


thank YOU!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> I would also take this little one if shipping wasn't my only option. My husband and I have lots of time to tame. We've worked wonders with tokays, our Columbian Tegu, and untrusting snakes. We enjoy the challenges.



wow, i dont think ive ever seen a tame tokay.


----------

